# Rockwell-Delta 7V Band Saw



## TomKro (Jul 18, 2014)

A local fellow was clearing out an unfinished project, so I picked up a small band saw pretty cheap.  It cost me $100 and a short road trip.    




The saw was purchased in a disassembled condition, but the motor works fine, and the gearbox appears to be OK.  

As far as I can tell, the only problems include a frayed SO cord, a broken cast zinc knob (not yet sure where it goes), and a little surface rust from sitting around too long.   

It sure looks like it could use some casters so I can move it around a little easier.    

Too many things to do outside to start playing around with this right now, but it looks like it should go back together relatively easily.  

If anyone has any knowledge of this model, please let me know if there's anything to watch out for when putting it back together.


----------



## johnlambert (Jul 28, 2014)

I have one too. When I got mine it worked but the gearbox was failing fast. Apparently that is the weak link on the 7V. When it finally gave out I replaced the gearbox and motor with a right angle gear drive and a 56C motor. I had to make a few modifications, but not many. I have the exploded parts list which could help your reassembly. It looks like you are in Aberdeen, I live in Whiteford and work in Edgewood, so you are welcome to come look at mine and see how it is put together and get a copy of the parts list.

John


----------



## TomKro (Jul 29, 2014)

John:

  Thanks for the offer.  I stacked the parts in a pile in the basement, but haven't had a chance to play with it yet.  

  There's only a few more parts to disassemble in order to get it fully apart for a decent paint job.   I noticed there's a couple of setscrews which appear to adjust/warp (?) two plates on the motor side of the swinging part of the frame, so I thought it best to try to locate a full manual before I take it further apart.  

  Small world we live in.  I spent a few summers supporting work down in Edgewood.   Also, have some relatives on my wife's side named Lambert - so we'll have to dig thru some roots on the family tree.   It'll be September before I get anything done on that saw, as I have to move a daughter back to college.    I'll send you a PM once I get to putting things back together.  

Thanks again,
TomKro


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 27, 2018)

I own the same saw , had it three years and haven't touched it yet . First looks it works but I really don't like the chain drive ,,plus half a link is missing,,, . Really is a nice machine I built a rolling chassis for it following its t shape base design. I think ill rebuild the cylinder for feed and add some new switches , a SAFTEY switch is good on everything . Mine seems to be in good condition , I'd like to paint her up too. 
Just had the first rounds of spine shots in L1 L2 L3 L4 vertebra. I'm in total agony being crane lifted to gerney then rolled unto my stomach screaming in pain . I didn't get antithesis just a local , my daughter had clients at 4 so I didn't want her to lose her income . She drives me to hospitals and Dr offices . Hope these work .


----------

